# D&D 24 nano tank



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,
I want to get back into marine fishkeeping but on a smaller scale.

I have been thinking of nano tanks but there seems to be a lot of choice.

Has anyone got a D&D 24 nano tank,as this looks to be a good option,also one I haven't heard of before,Ultima 450,I believe it's called.

Any information and advice from nano owners would be very helpful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

I had the D&D 24, its not a bad tank but its not the best. IMO you would be better off getting all the bits seperate but if your looking for ease its not a bad system. They have the D&D 28 nano out now with all the other little bits but most of its not needed, like the skimmer as W/C are enough for smaller tanks, most designed for small tanks are crap anyway. If you do get the 24 i would suggest a few powerheads.

What kind of system are you after? FO? FOWLR or a full reef?


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Sean,
I want a full reef system really,plenty of live rock,some of the smaller corals,perhaps a small enemone and a couple of clowns.
I don't like the feedback regarding skimmer noise and micro bubbles of the RSM so I am looking at all the other options.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

pegleg said:


> Hi Sean,
> I want a full reef system really,plenty of live rock,some of the smaller corals,perhaps a small enemone and a couple of clowns.
> I don't like the feedback regarding skimmer noise and micro bubbles of the RSM so I am looking at all the other options.


Hi again, i am also not a fan of the RSM and also complete systems themselves. If you want an anemone you are going to need to upgrade the lighting on the D&D if i remember right although clowns will live fine without an anemone, i find them tricky in smaller tanks as the waters chem seems to swing alot more and they need stability. The 24 D&D looks great as a reef setup though.


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for that Sean,I might do as you say and build a system from scratch,that way I can choose my own lighting.Only trouble is,I do like the tanks with the rounded fronts,but I don't think you can buy just the tank alone.
Anyway,I'm enjoying doing the researching,been without marines for a long time now,and I really miss them.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

pegleg said:


> Thanks for that Sean,I might do as you say and build a system from scratch,that way I can choose my own lighting.Only trouble is,I do like the tanks with the rounded fronts,but I don't think you can buy just the tank alone.
> Anyway,I'm enjoying doing the researching,been without marines for a long time now,and I really miss them.


If you look about you can get places that build tanks with rounded edges i will have a look and see if i can find some links. I always think its best to buy seperatly as most of the time they shove together the cheap equpiment and slap a huge price tag on it.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

go for the d&d mate i think they are awesome i added a skimmer and extra circulation pump to mine.

heres a video of mine


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for that Stephen,given me a good idea what one looks like when set up.
Looks like a good water flow in there,judging by the movement of the soft corals and the Pyjama cardinal.
Looks like a nanostream 625? what about the skimmer,is it easy to fit and can the lid be kept on?
Thanks


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Gecko_Sean said:


> If you look about you can get places that build tanks with rounded edges i will have a look and see if i can find some links. I always think its best to buy seperatly as most of the time they shove together the cheap equpiment and slap a huge price tag on it.


 That would be great,Sean,thanks.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

i got the tmc nano skimmer and you just need to drop the water level in the back chamber to get it to fit and you can keep the lid on though im considering taking it off to mount my halide. there are lots of little upgrades that can be done to improve the tank though they are not necessary. have a look on Reef Face - Reef and Marine Fish Keeping Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board) there is a nano section in there to get some good ideas off. join up and you may bet some second hand equipment popping up from time to time.


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Stephen.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

no problems mate


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Stephen,
Been looking at various setups and went and joined the site you told me about.:2thumb:
I'm beginning to fancy the D&D 28!
I know about the heat issues but I think,with a chiller,about another £150,you will get a really good set up.

I have always loved corals,so with the MH lighting,I will have a lot to choose from.

Just a pipe dream at the moment,but with a quick swipe of the credit card,it can soon become a reality.

Anyone know a good divorce lawyer?


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

balls to you i want the 28g lol. you can keep plenty of decent corals under the stock t5s in the 24g. im getting new tubes hopefully on sat and im gonna give some brown montipora and some green acropora a go they should do fine as long as they are kept up high. i have no heat issues in my tank other than in very very warm weather.


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Big difference in price,too!

You may be right,I've had T5s before,and they always looked pretty good to me,plus if I get the D&D 24 I can get it pretty soon.

Other thing is,RO system,refractometer,salt,live rock,substrate,it's not just the tank you have to buy.

Anyway def have something soon,the bug has bitten again!!


----------

